# Gaggia distribution tool aka spinny thing



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey guys

Having secured myself a gaggia classic im after a spinning tamper

Any suggestions to a decent one in the uk

Jake


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

I start with a bit of WDT with a cocktail stick then use one of these: Dailyart 58mm chisel leveller.

Works reasonably well in a VST precision basket but a 58.5mm would probably have been a slightly better fit. There are 58.5mm versions on ebay but the finishing is a bit rough on the bottom element that spins on the rim of the basket and didn't want to scratch mine. I read somewhere that the chisel style tools cause less compaction hotspots in the puck than the three-armed Motta/OCD styles.

I then tamp with one of these: 58.5mm walnut handled tamper It's a great fit in the VST.

Be warned that the levelling tool is a slippery wotsit and quite easy to drop. I stretched a slice of bike inner-tube over mine to improve the grip and haven't fumbled it since


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok, so 58.5 is better suited to the gaggia

Ive seen this http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/motta-58mm-tamper-3/


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Ok, so 58.5 is better suited to the gaggia
> 
> Ive seen this http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/motta-58mm-tamper-3/


 Really depends on the basket you're using. 58.5 is good for the VST (some people even go to 58.6) but I think 58.4 seems to be the accepted size for stock Gaggia baskets


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ah ok.

Need to look into that


----------

